# Stinky lamb



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Yesterday I wanted to make lamb roasted in the oven with potatoes and lemon some garlic etc you know the greek way.
But my baby lamb turned out VERY smelly.
I love lamb but I hate this distinctive smell.

I tried to fight it with garlic, extra lemon juice and while it was roasting in the oven I spread it with some fat from the duck confit I had made the other day.
I wasn't satisfied by the result.

Do you have any tricks to remove or at least cover such a smell?

Thank you


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Athenaues,

Was this actaully a baby lamb?

I know that an older lamb will leave you with more of an unpleasent oder. Also, What cut were you using? this may help me determen how much fat can be trimmed off.Also...The fat of the lamb should be almost pearl white, as it yellows the oder consintrates so when you cook it, it will show more gamey aroma.

Just let me know what cut you used and I can advice on a way to make an "Un stinky lamb"


----------



## garlicginger (Jul 15, 2001)

Sounds to me as though the lamb was slaughtered incorrectly. There is a musk gland near the tail. If it is inadvertantly ruptured in the course of slaughtering, the meat of the whole animal gets this horrible smell. This is most apparent in male deer. You have to be very careful or you end up with inedible meat - only because you can't get it past your nose. You should be able to smell this before you cook the meat, so always give your meat a quick inspection with your nose before you buy it.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Atheneaus, was a leg (bone-in)?

There's a stinky little gland in there that's easy to miss, maybe the same one garlicginger is referring to (I think there's more than one). In fact, lamb may not smell at all until you cook the thing and it's too late. It really does permeate throughout the meat... You KNOW you've hit it if your knife accidentally cuts through it. Piew!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Well I bought the half of a baby lamb. yes it was baby indeed no yellow fat etc etc.
The butcher cut it into pieces but he didn't cut it deep down. I think he hasn't touched the tail
It was just the smell that older lambs have.

But I didn't know the stories about the parts that must be intact in order to avoid bad smells.
Thanks!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Intact and more importantly, *removed* !

How was the taste?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmmm It had a heavy smell, as you had it fatten

I forgot to tell you that I have a very sensitive nose with smells. I mean it was not THAT heavy smell but for me it was.


----------



## garlicginger (Jul 15, 2001)

I, too, am troubled by smells which don't bother other people.

The nose knows!!


----------

